#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Linked CSV file, date format error, #Num! ...

## tangcla

I need some help with a linked table in Access.

I have a linked CSV file, in which some columns are date fields. I import it as a date/time and when I try to open the table (or run queries) it returns #Num! .

The text field in the CSV file is like this (opened in Notepad): 21/07/2009 12:00:00 PM

Is there any way I can link this text file through WITHOUT importing it as a text field? As I have the date field linked to another date table in a query.

----------

